

The Myth of Mobile Computing (2013) - 0942v8653
http://coding2learn.org/blog/2013/08/30/the-myth-of-mobile-computing/

======
anta40
"At the same time, they have no desire to ensure that a two-year old device is
as functional as the day you bought it."

Android devices, at least, can be rooted and your two-year old device could
still enjoy the latest, vanilla Lollipop. Hmm...

"They've taken the sales of mobile devices and made an assumption - everyone
wants mobile and people aren't buying PCs."

Yes, I can see a decline in PC sales, but then again saying people aren't
buying PC,s IMO, are completely ignorant: \- Photographers/video editors use
their Macs to edit photos/videos. \- Gamers play GTA V or Mordor 2 on PC (or
console). \- Programmers write mobile apps on PC. \- etc

Mobile devices are getting powerful nowadays, and sure it's like having a
small, pocketable laptop. That's why most people (including myself) love it.

On the other hand, I'm still not sure how you'd write apps on it. Smartphones?
No. Tablets? Ummm probably.

